
Pg adds a 'delete' feature for submitters; 'dead' is now for moderators - vlad
http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html#13jun07
======
ralph
It appears that the deleted post disappears but the child posts don't. That's
fine, but the navigation's broken. I can see your post which is a child of the
now deleted one, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=27969> , and if I follow
the parent link I get "no such item", fair enough, but the rest of the
furniture should still be there so I can go to the delete post's parent.
Otherwise, I can't find out what initial thread this was all attached to. Or
can only root posts be deleted? If so, that needs to be clearer.

Really, I don't think delete should delete everything. The username, date, and
parent at least should still all be present.

~~~
pg
Yeah, maybe I'll leave the navigational structure at least.

~~~
bls
I can't get this to work. I tried to delete this comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17545> because it includes my email
address. But, I don't see any link for deleting it.

~~~
ralph
I suspect, like _edit_ , you can only delete relatively new things. Otherwise,
users get narked one day and go around and delete all the posts they ever
made, to the detriment of the whole.

------
loading
One issue with comments: If a comment is deleted, the comment count remains
the same.

